# Slip mating?



## LilyMakesMyWhole (Aug 13, 2012)

hey,
My dog lily was recently ready for mating.. We had a stud dog come over to mate with her but im afraid he wasn't succesfull as he didnt lock in, he saw it wasn't in and moved away.. Is there a chance it may of been in for a second and was a slip mate and maybe there could be puppies?


----------



## amorefidelesmastiffs (Aug 13, 2012)

It can be possible. Are you going to have the male breed with her again? If so you will probably need to have someone guide the male in(if he is having problems getting a tie). Once he is done vigourously doing his deed then two people can hold him in her(if there isn't a natural tie) for a few minutes. After that take her butt into your lap and raise it higher than her head and you may need to mimic a tie with your fingers and hold in her for thirty minutes. During that time she should have contractions which helps move the baby juice up towards her tubes. Once you have held her for thirty minutes you need to put her into a crate or room so she does not move around for at least six hours in order to prevent anything from coming back out. Hope this can help you a bit. This is what my mentor informed me when I had problems with my male and female obtaining a tie.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

LilyMakesMyWhole said:


> hey,
> My dog lily was recently ready for mating.. We had a stud dog come over to mate with her but im afraid he wasn't succesfull as he didnt lock in, he saw it wasn't in and moved away.. Is there a chance it may of been in for a second and was a slip mate and maybe there could be puppies?


Bitches can and do get pregnant from slip-matings yes.

Did the stud dog have an experienced handler? Was the dog a maiden? did the stud dog owner suggest a repeat mating?

Have you paid a stud fee? you are paying for a service, not just a mating - although in unproven dogs, it is not unusual in some breeds for stud fees to be held back until pregnancy is confirmed or even later.

What breed are the dogs? have they had all the relevant health-tests? have you got a record . proof of the dogs health results?

Contrary to what some people may believe - it can take a lot of effort to get a mating between two dogs.

We had a bitch to my boy last week - the dogs tied pretty quickly - with THREE of us holding them throughout - if one of the dogs decides to bolt once tied, it could do both of them some pretty nasty injuries.

Although I have some experience as a breeder and holding bitches for mating, as a stud dog handler, I am very much a novice, and was very fortunate that the bitch owner was an experienced breeder and stud dog handler, and this was also the bitch's second litter.


----------



## LilyMakesMyWhole (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the help :idea: will try again soon!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

LilyMakesMyWhole said:


> Thanks for the help :idea: will try again soon!


You are not leaving yourself much of a time window - a bitch's fertile period normally only spans a few days.

Had the bitch been pre-mate tested to ensure she was ready?


----------

